# 2145



## Raider12 (Mar 29, 2013)

First off, I really dont care much for this mower, but its the only one my wife will use when she mows. The problem is that it mows bad. One side mows lower than the other and I dont see any adjustments on the deck. I have checked and adjusted tire pressure so thats not it. I dont see anything bent. Any thoughts?


----------

